# Computer question



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I wanted to thank you for the previous help with the bookmark problem.

Now I have a few question about a computer. I got someone who assemble and do tech support for computers. He offer a 10 years warranty on all the component (new) and I decided to go check some computer stores for a list for a fix price. Well sure I don't have the same stuff from them but all of them offer a 1 years warranty. So I wonder if I should deal with it or not?

Last year he help with my computer problem since the motherboard was dead and the second hand motherboard he use last a year. Well it was a 10 years old motherboard so not bad. 

But I don't know if I should or not deal with him? ten years compare to one is a lot. refurbish is one year, none new but not really second hand are one month, so it seem weird that he warranty it ten years when computer stores are one.

My limits for a custom build computer is 600$ Canadian. Well i don't need a computer that light show or fancy since the most recent games I play are Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2.

I don't want to wast my money on a computer that is warranty one years, but ten seem too good?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The only 10 year warranty would have to come from a large stable company or third party insurer. Anybody can claim to give anything, but will you find him in 10 years and will he be solvent?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

He told me that he's now .INC his busyness, but that mean nothing.
he can change name or a lot of stuff can happen in 10 years.

I also don't know what OS I should have in my new com? I don't want win 10 and i'm told that win 8 is no longer available and that its not a good OS. I have win 7 and its ok, I never use win 8.1 so I don't know if its good?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You really need 10 for security. There are ways to make the UI look like Windows 7.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Please do not believe in any 3rd party person or individual until unless you know him personally; Many scammers are available in the market who can scam you, me or anyone or everyone who believe in them; You can rely on local authorised pc store, thank you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Anyone warrantying parts for 10 years is a scam as there is almost nothing that will last that long. Anyone putting in a 10 year old motherboard in a system is not to be trusted either. Give him the boot and be glad you did it.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

I deal with him before, but I don't know him personally.

So I would like to know what to buy for a computer? My "specs" are the motherboard need at lest 6 Sata ports, the tower I don't want one whit ventilation on top or control or USB port. I want a I think its call a SSD drive? a small one for windows, I want a video card so I can play Diablo 3 and StarCraft 2. Those are the two newest games I have (not much I know ^^) I have other HD to store my stuff in it. I could use another keyboard, I already have a wireless mouse. I want at lest 8 gig of ram and maybe run win 7? I don't know how much ram would be good with win 10 if I should have it?

For the CPU, is it better a Pentium or AMD are good?

Thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Pentium really old I think you mean Intel and I would say i5 or i7 best though there are as many opinions as there are people on that one. If you want to buy a brand name I would always suggest Lenovo.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Rich-M said:


> Anyone warrantying parts for 10 years is a scam as there is almost nothing that will last that long. Anyone putting in a 10 year old motherboard in a system is not to be trusted either. Give him the boot and be glad you did it.


The computer was a refurbish and the motherboard die after two years. Since the CPU was AMD he install the old motherboard so I got a computer (better that a Intel Celeron D) this motherboard last one year, its the one that die on me. I manage to boot it since last time it freeze during the boot.

So I have check with some computer stores and I got three list. But I don't know what would be the best for me. two give me the same CPU with the same motherboard, one give me a AMD CPU.

only one give me a video card, I prefer that.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If you are going to buy refurbished, for goodness sake let it be no more than 3 years old....Oh and easiest way to tell that is i3,5 or 7 Intel cpu 5000 number and up.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info, i will note that!

I ask the guy about his warranty and he told me that the part only are warranty and he always manage to find a replacement or something as good.

I don't like his answers, he don't give me anything to reassure me.

If a part brake, he replace it for free, but I pay for the work.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Anyone who uses 10 year old parts will need a big supply of replacements.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

He will order them if it need replacement. But I will not be deprive of my computer and wait for him to received it or if he go buy it.

Tomorrow I will get my laptop check for more ram and see what can be done with the HP tools. A partition got that and its running out of place, don't know if its useful or not? Still I need ram, got only two in it running win 7 on it and I can't really use it, just too slow.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

most new parts come with one year warranty the cpu if boxed with cpu and heatsink not oem are 3 years warranty, 

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883230100

Here's a basic system you can upgrade at a later date.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't like that case. I need one that got nothing on top so no dust and other stuff will not get into like the USB port or a ventilation grill on top. Those are two thing I don't want on a case.

4 gig of ram is not enough and don't seem to have a video card, the motherboard must have at lest 6 sata port in it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it doesn't come in from the top (should dust often), the fan will suck it in anyway.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

I put my garbage can on the tower, that's why I don't want a tower with a fan or grill on top.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There are no grates on top only usb ports, audio jacks and on/off button and so many cases are made that way today to sit on the floor and be operated from top of the case.
Garbage can on top of tower, quite frankly that is not a good idea anyway? Not a good idea to pout anything on top of tower.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

I got a old case and my place is limited, so I have to use all the space to its max ^^

Beside I only put facial tissue in it, so nothing will fall in it like liquid.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

And if you miss the bucket and facial tissue gets sucked into tower, then what?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I don't see how it can happen since the side panel are on.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Depending on the unit there are fans in the back that basically suck air from the front to blow it out the back, add a front fan and now there is more power behind it but the job of fans is to bring air in and then push it out so keep that in mind.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Well if a facial tissue does fall I will not leave it there.


----------

